# Changer mon iPad Pro 12.9 pour le nouveau ?



## roquebrune (15 Juin 2017)

Pensez vous que ça fasse une grosse différence si je change mon iPad Pro 12.9 v1 pour le nouveau , avec des app comme affinité photo ou procreate ?

Merci


----------



## effoworld (15 Juin 2017)

Il faut tester en apple store pour voir la différence ( dessiner dessus ) d apres procreate il a un changement de sensation quand tu dessine ..


----------



## roquebrune (15 Juin 2017)

oui ils ont doublé le truc   ... bon ! merci pour la réponse


----------



## effoworld (15 Juin 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> oui ils ont doublé le truc   ... bon ! merci pour la réponse



Et la ram 2 x plus rapide


----------



## AL_m (15 Juin 2017)

Honnetement pour moi, ça ne vaut clairement pas le coup pour procreate !


----------



## roquebrune (15 Juin 2017)

affinity photo ET procreate
je me pose aussi la question ...


----------



## roquebrune (16 Juin 2017)

Je viens de tester dans un AppStore le nouvel iPad Pro avec le stylet et Procreate 
C'est rigoureusement pareil


----------



## AL_m (16 Juin 2017)

Je confirme de nouveau ! ˆˆ


----------



## roquebrune (16 Juin 2017)

À re tester avec iOS 11 peut être mais je doute que ça change grand chose


----------



## effoworld (16 Juin 2017)

Déjà en dessinant sur la version IPad sur procreate c est déjà super fluide


----------



## AL_m (16 Juin 2017)

Clairement procreate est une vraie perle ; rien a lui reprocher ; je suis justement en train de bosser dessus


----------



## roquebrune (16 Juin 2017)

Procreate est fantastique , j'ai essaye aussi Sketches , SketchBook et SketchClub qui ont chacun des atouts  mais Procreate est le plus complet
Je regrette juste et j'attends que le Pencil soit compatible avec l iPhone


----------



## effoworld (16 Juin 2017)

Oui et aussi affinity photo j ai encore des choses à apprendre dessus ! Et affinity annonce bientot affinity design ! 
Sinon en montage video vous utilisez lequel ?


----------



## roquebrune (16 Juin 2017)

Me reste a tester les dng du Leica M avec affinity photo sur iPad, pas encore essayé
je veux aussi essayer d'importer mon profil ICC lineaire du M240 pour voir


----------



## roquebrune (16 Juin 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> Oui et aussi affinity photo j ai encore des choses à apprendre dessus ! Et affinity annonce bientot affinity design !
> Sinon en montage video vous utilisez lequel ?


en Video aucune idee , je ne fais pas de montage, il me tarde aussi designer et il me manquera quasiment plus rien pour iPad pro , juste Libre Office mais aucune rumeur  a ce sujet
en Vectoriel en attendant Designer il y a Concepts et Graphic


----------



## Nicolas Meunier (16 Juin 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> Sinon en montage video vous utilisez lequel ?



LumaFusion, en gros c'est à Final Cut, ce que Affinity Photo est a Photoshop


----------



## effoworld (19 Juin 2017)

Merci et une sorte de Indesign pour faire les maquettes print par exemple je suis entrain de faire un faire part 
je dessine sur procreate le dessin puis j aimerai faire un montage papier ... il y a des sortes d appli ? merci


----------

